# Landwirt-Humor



## Harry1982 (21 Nov. 2015)

Hätte glatt von mir sein können 



​


----------



## wolf2000 (21 Nov. 2015)

Dreschen, ne, melken.


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 Nov. 2015)

Das Girl hat einen sehr imposanten Vorbau.


----------



## goraji (22 Nov. 2015)

DAS findest Du nicht wirklich lustig, oder?!


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Nov. 2015)

goraji schrieb:


> DAS findest Du nicht wirklich lustig, oder?!



Zumindest lustiger als deine unnötigen Kommentare in diversen Threads


----------

